# do you take this: Country Hideaway at Mountain Lakes



## celperf (Jun 6, 2011)

hello i want to know if i can deposit this with you

Country Hideaway at Mountain Lakes

please let me know


----------



## TPIRep (Jun 7, 2011)

You sure can, depending on what your date is.  Please contact our office at 800-365-1048 and speak to the Exchange department.

Thank you.


----------

